# What Guns Will Y'all Be Using?



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

Out of curiosity, what guns/calibers do y'all plan on hitting the woods with this season? 

I recently picked up a Mossberg 30-30 that I plan on breaking in. 

As a gun nerd, I'm looking forward to y'all's answers!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

RAP 6.5 CM, Remington 700 .30-06 and MRC .300 WM.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ALL OF THEM! 6mm to .50 cal Lol. But usually wind up with the .340 if im near a property line other than that just depends on what is in the truck that day and where and what Im hunting


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice try ATF.


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

Splittine said:


> Nice try ATF.











I'm sure y'all have seen this before, but it's a classic worth sharing again.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

What guns? I like to lay in way with nothing but a knife and bare hands an don't own any of them thar guns.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> What guns? I like to lay in way with nothing but a knife and bare hands an don't own any of them thar guns.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

.308 all day (and some nights)


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

16tracker said:


> View attachment 1083139


I like those to


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sako A7 Roughtech Pro in.308, paired with a Gemtech suppressor.


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

16tracker said:


> View attachment 1083139


Nice! What's the typical distance that you take it out to?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

EnSeaJay said:


> Nice! What's the typical distance that you take it out to?


.480 try not to go over a hundred .454 has scope shot does to about 130 with it but its dropping pretty bad after that


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Imma have this with me most of the time trying to break it in . (30-30 Contender) 

The rest of the time i’ll probably have the ol .444 Marlin in my hands. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> Imma have this with me most of the time trying to break it in . (30-30 Contender)
> 
> The rest of the time i’ll probably have the ol .444 Marlin in my hands.
> 
> ...


had one in 45\70 liked it a lot .Sometimes others want in worst than you want to keep it Haha


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Winchester Model 94 30-30 or M1 Garand w/180 grain or one of my old Muzzle Loaders


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

oldflathead said:


> Winchester Model 94 30-30 or M1 Garand w/180 grain or one of my old Muzzle Loaders


Winchester Model 94 30-30 Wounder how many deer have been taken down by these scene there inception


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned a shotgun yet.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

EnSeaJay said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a shotgun yet.


Shot guns are for birds or people that can't shoot LOL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

EnSeaJay said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a shotgun yet.



Only Yankees and dog hunters hunt deer with shotguns. Both equally as annoying.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

EnSeaJay said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned a shotgun yet.


Yeah, I forgot to mention my Winchester 12 gauge Model 97 that I bought new in 1952 has taken a few Mississippi deer over the years. Yeah, I'm older than dirt.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Weatherby 7-08


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

EnSeaJay said:


> Nice! What's the typical distance that you take it out to?


mine is as pictured. the lowly .44 with a 2x Leupold. handloads, I'll go to 100. maybe 4" group with a rest


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Browning 300 WSM, I hate tracking one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> Browning 300 WSM, I hate tracking one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like to turn them over to find the blood trail lol


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There are several counties in Arkansas where you cannot hunt deer with a high powered rifle. Shotgun only.


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

Agreed on the tracking, i like to shoulder shoot. Can't run very well with 2 legs plus its almost ground up at that point, lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

16tracker said:


> Agreed on the tracking, i like to shoulder shoot. Can't run very well with 2 legs plus its almost ground up at that point, lol


yep no sneakers and flash lights for me no more. Can,t see blood very well anymore


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i got a shinny new chrome bumper than i will use every night when i head to p'cola from selma. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i got a shinny new chrome bumper than i will use every night when i head to p'cola from selma. lol.
> jack


New shinny bumper huh.Im guessing your last hunt was successful! LOL


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> There are several counties in Arkansas where you cannot hunt deer with a high powered rifle. Shotgun only.


Core land in Al use to be slugs or muzzle loader only someone said you can use a 45/70 now. I don't know about that though been along time since i have been on it


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

257 Weatherby mag Mark V , Schmit & Bender glass….. if I go


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

off route II said:


> 257 Weatherby mag Mark V , Schmit & Bender glass….. if I go


Roy Weatherby Quote: Velocity Kills


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

It really does


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> There are several counties in Arkansas where you cannot hunt deer with a high powered rifle. Shotgun only.


Truth be told, the few I actually shoot could be killed with a shotgun. I’m way overkill with a 300 wsm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

off route II said:


> It really does


There is No doubt!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> Truth be told, the few I actually shoot could be killed with a shotgun. I’m way overkill with a 300 wsm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always be over gunned not the other way around big guns can help with little screw ups lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> Always be over gunned not the other way around big guns can help with little screw ups lol


Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> Shot guns are for birds or people that can't shoot LOL


It sure is fun to shoot big critters with a shotgun. I’ve killed a few deer over the years while scouting or hunting thick cover…. and many hogs.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

bowfisher said:


> It sure is fun to shoot big critters with a shotgun. I’ve killed a few deer over the years while scouting or hunting thick cover…. and many hogs.


First gun .22 rem speedmaster with the side plate broke off would fill your eye full of powder every few shots But I would not tell him because. I new he would take it away .Then the old man handed me a rem 12 wingmaster in about 3rd grade it would roll about roll my ass and hurt.. Killed my first several deer with it just playing in the woods it was on after that!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm also going to shoot a few pesky doe with this beast. .357 pre-charged pneumatic air gun with shroud and supressor. Took a couple last year. Last one I shot ran to the edge of the field and expired. The other deer in the field just looked at her. Practice rounds cost about 5 cents per. Hunting rounds about a buck a piece.


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

hjorgan said:


> I'm also going to shoot a few pesky doe with this beast. .357 pre-charged pneumatic air gun with shroud and supressor. Took a couple last year. Last one I shot ran to the edge of the field and expired. The other deer in the field just looked at her. Practice rounds cost about 5 cents per. Hunting rounds about a buck a piece.
> 
> View attachment 1083203


Wow, that's quite the contraption you've got there! Imma have to look into that. What's the effective range on it?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

223
22/250



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> 223
> 22/250
> 
> 
> ...


What's your 22-250, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

EnSeaJay said:


> Wow, that's quite the contraption you've got there! Imma have to look into that. What's the effective range on it?


Best inside of 100 yards. It's like a really quiet muzzle loader. Initial setup is about 1200 bucks (pump, tank, gun) but then you can add PCP guns as you like. The .22 I got is a squirrel slayer and makes less noise than the Gamo spring guns. Youtube the Benjamin Bulldog. Folks taking wildebeasts in Africa with this thing. And guess what? Order online. No permit, checks, or registration.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> 223
> 22/250
> 
> 
> ...


Man......you got the SICF Special.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If things don't get turned around soon, it'll be my botech rpm 360. 
If it gets really bad and I run out of arrows, I might have to resort to a sling like david used to slay goliath.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

22, and 17......


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Mathews VXR


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I’ll stick with my Red Rider.


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

6.5 Creedmoor, 6.5 Grendel, 300 Blackout. Deer, Deer/Hog Mix, Hogs. Respectively. For a handloader, 300 Blackout is my absolute favorite AR choice. .


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ruger 7mm08, savage 6.5 cm, marlin 30-30


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

wow, ya'll have plenty of firepower for sure. how many deer can ya'll kill during the season??


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

16tracker said:


> wow, ya'll have plenty of firepower for sure. how many deer can ya'll kill during the season??


If you mean how many am I capable of killing, according to last season, a grand total of ZERO! (I'm hoping for better luck this year.)


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

🤣😅 yeah, i know the feeling. Got 4 two years ago, zilch last year. Let too many walk. Hoping to turn it around this year. Got some GOOD ones on camera. Might take a doe or 3 also. Beef is getting too expensive


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

16tracker said:


> wow, ya'll have plenty of firepower for sure. how many deer can ya'll kill during the season??


As many as it takes....


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan on walkin fences this year, and when I find one hung up imma club that son of a bitch to death... guns are bad. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

16tracker said:


> wow, ya'll have plenty of firepower for sure. how many deer can ya'll kill during the season??


Well. As long as they keep standing there. Imma keep shooting them stupid things. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> I plan on walkin fences
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


You and those fence lines….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Marlin 336 JM stamped 30/30 Savage 308 Win
Ruger 44 Mag 
Mossberg 12 gauge 
All depends on where I’m at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

7mm mag.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> You and those fence lines….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let it blow north here soon and imma find myself by that one across the street from you! Lol

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

RUGER 7mm-08 or Marlin 30-30, took one about 15yrs ago with my Mak90 7.62x39 at about 75yds when clearing ferral dogs for a friend 😄


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

Skippy said:


> RUGER 7mm-08 or Marlin 30-30, took one about 15yrs ago with my Mak90 7.62x39 at about 75yds when clearing ferral dogs for a friend 😄


Ferral dogs?!?!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

EnSeaJay said:


> Ferral dogs?!?!


It can be a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

November, matrix 380, 17HMR, 220 swift, 12 gauge, 300blk suppressed, 338 Lapua
December, .45-70, 
January-February, 7mm mag, 7x57, 300blk, 243win


----------



## windknot (Apr 26, 2012)

Thick brush?
Open fields?
A mixture of both?
Game animal?
Are you an experienced shooter?
Have you ever been hunting?
You just don't buy a license and hit the woods
You have to know stuff


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Beowulf .50 400 gr.

It's a deer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

windknot said:


> Thick brush?
> Open fields?
> A mixture of both?
> Game animal?
> ...


I just bought a gun and am gonna hunt the side of I-10. Seen plenty in the same spot every day. I owned a Red Ryder as a kid. Pretty much the same principals. Don't shoot your or your buddy's eyes and use the safety.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I just bought a gun and am gonna hunt the side of I-10. Seen plenty in the same spot every day. I owned a Red Ryder as a kid. Pretty much the same principals. Don't shoot your or your buddy's eyes and use the safety.


Funny you mention hunting I-10? I grew up around Hope Hull and Greenville, you would be surprised what is laying up between lanes on I-65.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Funny you mention hunting I-10? I grew up around Hope Hull and Greenville, you would be surprised what is laying up between lanes on I-65.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grew up in Pintlala. I have been all around the woods on I-65. Now they got the safari park next to where I hunt. They better maintain them fences.....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Grew up in Pintlala. I have been all around the woods on I-65. Now they got the safari park next to where I hunt. They better maintain them fences.....


Its Feral outside the fence. Thanks for doing your part making sure we don't get anymore Invasive species


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Grew up in Pintlala. I have been all around the woods on I-65. Now they got the safari park next to where I hunt. They better maintain them fences.....


Wow, you need to keep me updated on stuff happening back in the hood. I never knew that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Wow, you need to keep me updated on stuff happening back in the hood. I never knew that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Grandparents ran the Stuckeys for years. I grew up in that store.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

300blk 6.5G .270Win


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> 300blk 6.5G .270Win


Change your name.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I like Jim’s set up. Please post videos 😂


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> Funny you mention hunting I-10? I grew up around Hope Hull and Greenville, you would be surprised what is laying up between lanes on I-65.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent alot of years hunting in Ft Dale between Greenville and Ft Deposit


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Assault rifle with a 30 round mag and binary trigger. Just to prove to “Brandon” I need it to hunt with. Need to do some herd ( I know it’s really a sounder) thinning this year.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Change your name.


And why would I do that?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> My Grandparents ran the Stuckeys for years. I grew up in that store.


Best pecan log roll known to mankind.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Barret 50 cal. With tracer rounds at a mile.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

specktackler57 said:


> Barret 50 cal. With tracer rounds at a mile.


Naw man magnesium makes the meat taste bad. LOL


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Most of the time I'll be hunting with my Marlin 30-30 since I don't hunt anywhere I'd have a shot over 150 yards. If I did hunt somewhere a longer shot was possible I'd have my Marlin 308MXLR. I'd like to hunt some with new to me Marlin .35 but I haven't located any ammo. Hopefully this hoarding/ammo shortage comes to an end soon.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Only Yankees and dog hunters hunt deer with shotguns. Both equally as annoying.


Guilty,
but retired the shotgun when the state allowed the round and not the gun used ..... 44mag carbine , might take a new to me 350 legend, lastly still on my bucket list , deer with 480ruger
I prefer taking them with the bow, but by gun season it's time for meat


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Havent used a gun in 9 yrs. Bow until the shoulder started clicking, crossbow ever since. I’m lucky to have a good area to hunt


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Havent used a gun in 9 yrs. Bow until the shoulder started clicking, crossbow ever since. I’m lucky to have a good area to hunt


I use an tenpoint Xbow for years finally up graded to one with accu-draw for my older age.....









I've been passing on 3 lately, haven't got busted yet, but they seem to be aware of my presence from activity (cutting branches for gun season) ...... started the 60yrd and 80yrd feeders that they are more at ease using..... the mature doe is standing guard and always looking ..... time for meat and stop watching...... hoping for the buck roaming , rut is over


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Samething I use every year. My Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in 270 Winchester shooting some 130 grain Federal Fusions. I had a .338 Federal made while I was on deployment but I'm not even interested to take it for some reason. I just love that Model 70.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Marlin gold trigger 30-30.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Marlin 44 mag. with 240 grn. home cast.


----------

